# wine/liquor suggestion?



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am just 22 years old so I have always gone for the beer to go with my cigars. I really enjoy a porter or stout. But now I am pretty interested in tyring some wines or liquor but not sure what is good. Anyone have any suggestions? I usually smoke full-bodied cigars. Thanks.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Schecter30 said:


> I am just 22 years old so I have always gone for the beer to go with my cigars. I really enjoy a porter or stout. But now I am pretty interested in tyring some wines or liquor but not sure what is good. Anyone have any suggestions? I usually smoke full-bodied cigars. Thanks.


Check out the list of threads in this forum for lots and lots of suggestions. Here's my perennial list of libations:

Ron Zacapa 23yo rum
Blanton's Single Barrel bourbon
Laphroiag Cask Strength smsw
Casa Noble tequila

I always like a good red wine to start things off, as well. And I'm partial to a nice congnac or armangac, but have only tried a few. Ports are a good pairing with cigars--lots to try there.

But there's dozens of choices you'll read about here.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I have an affordable wine suggestion that you cannot possibly go wrong with. 
It's a cabernet sauvignon, and it goes well with steak, pasta, fish, spicey dishes or non, pretty much anything but the most delicate of flavors, which it may overpower. It's affordable, easy to find and versatile. You'll be able to find them for 7.99-9.99 all day. Let it breathe for awhile and it will open up even more.

Concha y Toro 2005 Casillero Del Diablo Cabernet Sauvignon
('04 or '05)

For reference sake (and to recognize the bottle in the store
http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...+4294956608&Nr=Store:98&Nr=Store:98&area=wine

Hope you enjoy....


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

BTW, if you like porter, I seriously hope you've tried Anchor Porter...... gooooood stuff.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

You might check these to start. Looking for prices for wine or spirits, check here: http://www.wine-searcher.com

Rum: 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74587
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12339
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49534

Tequila: 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38852
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74654
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38852

Whiskies:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66777
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68720
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=63986
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59161
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56941
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10642
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40229
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49420
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36934
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19209
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40884
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31373

Cognac/Brandy:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51641
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51829
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32634
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31404

Port:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29041
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28972
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25564

Misc:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39600
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27298


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes Ive had anchor porter. I really enjoy Otter Creek Stovepipe Porter more though. Sam Adams honey porter is good on occasion as well. You should try it. My favorite stouts are Old Rasputin and Dogfish head Chicory Stout.


Well, I've purchased the Casserillo del Diablo cabernet to try tonight, mainly becuase the price is so good. I'll let you know what I think......is this a full-bodied wine? Any suggestions for a full-bodied?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

try Black Boss Porter or Porteris :tu


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

sonick said:


> Concha y Toro 2005 Casillero Del Diablo Cabernet Sauvignon
> ('04 or '05)


Very much agree. Cab is the best with a cigar. The Concha y Toro is a very good inexpensive cab. Also try an Avalon or a Benziger. A few bucks more but very good.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned Scotch yet, a nice single barrel! They do make one specially blended for cigars, have not tried it yet and cant remember the name. Sorry just noticed one mention of Scotch!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> I am surprised nobody has mentioned Scotch yet, a nice single barrel! They do make one specially blended for cigars, have not tried it yet and cant remember the name. Sorry just noticed one mention of Scotch!


You're probably thinking of the Dalmore Cigar Malt. Decent single malt. Lately, I've been very much into vintage port, and find it to be a sublime pairing with vintage cigars. Among the best I've sampled include the 77 Fonseca, the 70 and 85 Grahams, and the 94 Taylor. Stick with any of the major port houses and look for anything from 70, 77, 83, 85, or 94. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A perfect cigar pairing is a *medium-dry Madeira* like Like Broadbent Medium 
Dry Rainwater Madiera.

Medium-Dry Madeiras have the perfect balance to compliment any cigar and never competes with it. The Broadbent is quite affordable and Madeira does not go bad once the bottle is opened like wine or port.

Highly recommended for the price.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

sonick said:


> Concha y Toro 2005 Casillero Del Diablo Cabernet Sauvignon
> ('04 or '05)


YES! I completely agree with you. I picked up a bottle off a tip 3-4 years ago and have been getting it since. Very good stuff and dollar for dollar about the best you can find widely available.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Porter and stouts are good matches with cigars but you've just scratched the surface my friend.

Check out Belgian ales (just skip the Chimay in my opinion) to go with your smokes. Try a Delirium, Piraate, Scaldis, or even a Cherry Lambic. I'm not familiar with the East Coast but i'm sure you have a beverage reseller that would stock these. Otherwise start looking for Beer Pubs in your area and ask the Bartender if he's seen them for sale.

Liquor recommendations depends on what you like to drink. Most guys enjoy a nice Scotch or premium Rum. I do the latter.

I'm an amateur when it comes to wine and i'll leave this topic for the experts. I'm sure we have some around here somewhere.



Schecter30 said:


> I am just 22 years old so I have always gone for the beer to go with my cigars. I really enjoy a porter or stout. But now I am pretty interested in tyring some wines or liquor but not sure what is good. Anyone have any suggestions? I usually smoke full-bodied cigars. Thanks.


----------

